# Car buyers!



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

They are a painful bunch! I advertised our old car on autotrader a few weeks back, stating that it was a non-runner and the oil pump was failed.
I think every single caller has either asked what is wrong, not realised it's failed, and in one case even admitted he had only looked at the photos.

When I buy something, I read everything really carefully first. I wish everyone else would.

Today I renewed the advert and within a few hours someone has offered me cash and collection. I'm waiting for him now and apparently he's aware of the oil pump. Let the battle commence...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I once advertised a car and someone phoned up and asked if I offered finance. I pointed out it was a private sale and he just said "yeah, I know", as though I was the one being weird...


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I lost the battle. It was a worst case scenario in that the damn cabriolet roof failed to operate. He literally got a steal, but I have cash instead of a debt and the car is no longer sat outside our house teasing us with it's red paintwork. My wife is gutted, but we're cash-in-hand.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

I've had 2 M3's which I reluctantly sold to private dealers at trade prices.

Having been repeatedly offended by people viewing the car I gave up.

I was told the cars were 'cut and shut', 'clocked' and also 'the precise details of the accident they hadn't been in.

Fair play for seeing it through.


----------

